# How much education do you have?



## Missy (Nov 13, 2003)

So how much schooling has everyone here had? Just wondering.

I'm working on my Bacchelors degree....and clearly very bored right now. :b


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

High school diploma, never went beyond that. I was enrolled at a community college for an auto technology program after high school but after I got my job I scrapped those plans and kept working.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

I went to a community college for two years then I transferred to a small Private Lutheran college and received a BA in Human Services/Psychology.

http://www.gvc.edu


----------



## amtoreo (Jul 1, 2005)

I'm anout 6 hours shy of a Bachelor's Degree in Business Administration with a double major in marketing and Economics.


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

Halfway done with my bachelors


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Where's the choice for AA degrees?! I'm working on one


----------



## Missy (Nov 13, 2003)

mserychic said:


> Where's the choice for AA degrees?! I'm working on one


Oops! Sorry. :doh


----------



## Molten Universe (Feb 17, 2005)

I have a worthless bachelor's degree.
I may eventually go back for a master's, depending on how things go.


----------



## rjridley (Jul 28, 2005)

I have a bachelor's degree. I should have gone for a PhD since going to school gave me a reason to get up in the morning.


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

I have a bachelor's degree in Business Management and a couple other licenses.


----------



## ShyLight (Jun 19, 2004)

I'm in college working to get a BFA.( Bachelor degree in the Fine Arts)


----------



## Null (Nov 6, 2003)

High school diploma for me. I'm not smart enough to go farther than that, nor can I afford it.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

highschool


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

I have a high school diploma and I'm in community college right now. I'm working on a bachelor's in sociology...I think and then transfer to Cal State Fullerton(hopefully) and work on a masters. That's probably how far I will go.


----------



## rb27 (Jul 17, 2005)

Just got my associate's in Political Science and now I'm working on my bachelor's.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Bachelor's Degree in Computer Science


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I have a Bachelor's Degree in Business Administration with a finance major. Graduated with honors from the University of WI in 1995.

And you fail to provide the full spectrum of possible answers. What about somebody like my highly overeducated brother that holds 4 graduate degrees (3 masters including an MBA, plus a law degree) and did all but a dissertation in two PhDs?


----------



## odun (Nov 9, 2003)

BA in political science.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I'm entering my junior year of college, and I plan on going to grad. school.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

I have a M.A. in European Medieval History (2003) and a B.S. in History and Psychology (2000).

I've finished the first year of my Ph.D. in Early Modern European History and will start my second in a little over a month.

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## Bon1 (Jan 17, 2005)

UltraShy said:


> I have a Bachelor's Degree in Business Administration with a finance major. Graduated with honors from the University of WI in 1995.
> 
> And you fail to provide the full spectrum of possible answers. What about somebody like my highly overeducated brother that holds 4 graduate degrees (3 masters including an MBA, plus a law degree) and did all but a dissertation in two PhDs?


Is this the same brother with the wonderful wife?


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

At the end of this semester I will have a BA in English. I also have an AAS (Associate of Applied Science) in Entertainment Management.


----------



## sky_mist (Oct 21, 2005)

...


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

B.A. in philosophy (as a result of failing to get a B.S. in computer science).


----------



## man w/ no name (Dec 28, 2004)

I'm currently working on a Associates in Art, I'll probably have it by the end of this semester. (Thats if I don't mess up.)


----------



## kikachuck (Nov 10, 2003)

Funny how we have so many people who just graduated pre-school. They are quite advanced if they can use the computer this well at that age :lol


----------



## elephant_girl (Dec 10, 2004)

ShyLight said:


> I'm in college working to get a BFA.( Bachelor degree in the Fine Arts)


 :dito I hope you have a back up plan just in case. I've been out of college for two years (starting my 3rd year in Dec) and still haven't found a job. I wish I had picked a different major. Being an art major is fun but it sure doesn't pay the bills.


----------



## daphne (Dec 4, 2004)

Bachelor's degree in psychology...no, I didn't take it to cure myself (why is it that everyone accuses psych majors of that?) I'm using my degree in my job, although not as a counselor or anything like that. If I was to further my degree I would love to go into research, that was my favorite part of my studies!


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

kikachuck said:


> Funny how we have so many people who just graduated pre-school. They are quite advanced if they can use the computer this well at that age :lol


Thats cause it skips right from that to graduated high school...


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I have some college education. :O)


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

One more year before I am done with a grad degree. Then, I will retire.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Somewhere between god and illiterate


----------



## imt (Sep 22, 2008)

ugh...school.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Not enough.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I have my grade 8 and some high school credits. going back in sept. to get my high school diploma and then maybe going to community college.


----------



## STKinTHEmud (Jun 21, 2009)

I'm in a PhD program.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

I have an Associates Degree in Liberal Arts. It took me four years to get this two year degree due to working enough to be able to live alone with no roommates, and due to playing too much at drinking, dancing and other after work/before sleep activities. It was good that I did get this much education but always wished I'd been more motivated to go further, had more direction and clearly defined goals so that I could have had a career earlier in life.

I went back to school a few years ago to technical college to get certified as a Medical Administrative Specialist (leaning medical terminology, transcription, insurance billing - I was supposed to learn coding but lost interest). I got 3 certifications out of 4)... tried to work in the field but hated it as they all treated people as numbers instead of as individual human beings.

I love my job now which is with a small local non-profit agency allowing me to do hands on work helping people in need directly. I have no one really above me or below me... my own office and I do my own scheduling. I only work 20 hours a week and only 4 days a week. It allows me the maximum time to be a good mom to my son.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

HS diploma. I spent a couple of semesters at a local community college a few years back, but dropped out. It'd probably be best to go back, but I'm way too apathetic/lazy to ever get a degree.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I have my high school diploma


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

B.S.


----------



## broseph (Jan 18, 2010)

Working on my BS right now. Planning on getting a PhD afterwards in electrical engineering.


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

Not much.


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

B.S. in Mass Communication.

Worthless degree. I want my money and 5 years back.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Duck goes Mooo!


----------



## PickaxeMellie (Jan 22, 2010)

Still working on my bachelor's degree in creative writing. That's as far as I want to go. I hate academia.


----------



## El Sonador (Sep 25, 2009)

I have a Bachelor's degree and I'm probably going to grad school in a year or two.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I have an associates degree. However, I feel like I've taught myself more useful information on my own outside of school than I did in any of my classes.


----------



## djr86 (Jul 23, 2009)

mserychic said:


> Where's the choice for AA degrees?! I'm working on one


^ I have an AA, but it wasn't an option.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

In high school, though I do want to drop out and enroll high school online.


----------



## Hot Chocolate (Sep 29, 2008)

Professional certification (e.g degree level), Some college.


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

I went to college from three years. I'm 10 credits (so about 1 semester) away from getting my AA degree.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

I have an MA in English, and did some PhD work as well (but dropped out).

And goodness gracious, this is an old thread.


----------



## Ambivert (Jan 16, 2010)

Futures said:


> B.S. in Mass Communication.
> 
> Worthless degree. I want my money and 5 years back.


As someone with SA, I can't even imagine taking that degree. The one forced communication class was bad enough :afr

I got a Bcomm in oil and gas stuff (lol), getting a CMA (managment accounting) soon, that one is still a work in progress

I like collecting degrees though, its fun...they're so shiny and purdy on my wall

*golum voice* ohhhhhh SHINYYY


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

Some college.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

A high school proficiency certificate and probably somewhere around 300 quarter units or 200 semester units of college courses completed over the past 10 years, but no degree (I left university after letting incompletes lapse to Fs in the last two courses I needed to graduate).


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Am I the only one who sees the humor in "Ba*cc*helor's Degree" as one of the options? :lol

I started to go to college but was forced to drop out and never got a degree. Amazing I can spell and actually form sentences right? Hahaha....


----------



## flyinginside (Jan 19, 2010)

I am currently in community college working towards an associate's degree. I plan to transfer to a university when I'm done with CC to get a bachelor's degree. Right now I think I might major in history because it is one of the few things that I am interested in. (A useless major, I know. I might as well major in philosophy, eh?) My ultimate goal (even though it will probably never pan out) is to get a master's degree and maybe even a PhD. I like the idea of being a lifelong student. 

As far as degrees that I actually have, the highest degree I have is a GED, and I just got that a few months ago.


----------



## flyinginside (Jan 19, 2010)

Wow, this _is _an old thread.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

huh said:


> I have an associates degree. However, I feel like I've taught myself more useful information on my own outside of school than I did in any of my classes.


College degrees are largely a ripoff. One can learn far more about investing for FREE than they're going to learn while earning a degree in finance as I have.


----------



## RayOfLight123 (Dec 4, 2009)

I've nearly finished a two year course at College..Next year I might go to University or get a job..


----------



## flyinginside (Jan 19, 2010)

huh said:


> I have an associates degree. However, I feel like I've taught myself more useful information on my own outside of school than I did in any of my classes.


I agree. After experiencing my first semester of college, I have concluded that I can learn just as much for free at the library as I can at college. Unfortunately, nowadays one needs a college degree to qualify for even the most lamebrain jobs. A high school diploma or GED just doesn't cut it anymore.


----------



## SpunUndone (Jun 9, 2010)

All I have is a GED and half a semester of college. :blush

I wish employers used an IQ test instead of going by your mainstream education.


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

I have a PhD in embarrassing myself. :b


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm in my final year of undergrad (I'll be graduating with two degrees) and plan on grad school.


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

I have 3 semesters left until I get my bachelors.. hopefully one day I will go back for my masters, too.


----------



## rickey (Jun 22, 2010)

Trying to get my bachelor's in chemical engineering.


----------



## imt (Sep 22, 2008)

shadowmask said:


> HS diploma. I spent a couple of semesters at a local community college a few years back, but dropped out. It'd probably be best to go back, but I'm way too apathetic/lazy to ever get a degree.


Sounds like me.


----------



## lyricalillusions (Nov 29, 2008)

I'm currently in my third semester in college, so I picked "I have had some college"


----------



## ktbare (Sep 13, 2009)

It's highly overt that I am an uneducated bogan .


----------



## MissMay1977 (Oct 25, 2008)

BS in Organizational Leadership with a minor in Business Management


----------



## antonina (Oct 25, 2008)

I have a BA in psychology and an MA in special education. I wonder if our statistics are the same or different compared to the general population non SA?


----------



## jennlynne5 (Aug 6, 2010)

Getting close to my Associate's in Child Development


----------

